# Carlisle oar extensions. Anybody ever use 'em?



## kate (May 13, 2010)

I've used them before and they get the job done. They are also way cheaper than buying a second set of oars. I graduated from Carlisle oars to ash ones a while ago, but I happen to still have a few extenders in my garage. I can certainly do better than $40 each - let me know if you decide to go that way.


----------



## eideho (Apr 29, 2009)

I bought a new NRS raft in 2008 with 9 foot oars, two extensions, and a 10 foot spare. The long oars are needed for flat water or where river width and rocks suggest shorter oars. If I needed a spare oar, I would implement the 10 foot oar and one oar with extensions.

They work well. I am still packing them for the original purpose, though I have added two 9 foot spare oars instead of the 10 for long trips. The 10 foot oars do make a difference in controlability and effect.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Heavy heavy, did I say heavy? You get to lift an additional 2' of aluminum for that extension. I used them on our first boat (cheap test for oar length), but I can't see them being used for many years. Pick up those used ones for next to nothing and then plan to buy new oars in a year or two when you decide which length you want. 

It sounds like you need 9.5' oars, what's your boat?

I am skeptical of the "change the oarlength plan" as you'll either have no power (with short) or unable to push (with long). It's going to mess with your geometry (oar lock position) and either one configuration will suck, or both will be far from perfect. While the two lengths sounds appealing in theory, I don't think it ever really gets used. I could be wrong, but we had the same idea and never did it (we stayed with the long). I'm curious to hear if there are people who do the switch, and have stuck with it long term.


----------



## jeroland (May 19, 2009)

I have a 14' Vanguard with an NRS frame, taller oar towers, and Cobra oar locks and oar rights. I've also been considering removing the oar rights as well which will push the oars out about 1.5" on each side, but also make a larger gap between the grips. So I'm not sure what to do. I don't want to mess up the geometry cause it's pretty good but I definitely need more pushing power on those long flat water sections.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

My opinion, your oars are way too short and you'll love longer ones. 

See if you can borrow the extenders, or get them for really cheap ($20/pr) to see if the 10' are right or a touch too long. I'd say you likely will want 10' oars, if you want power. I have a 14' Sotar, double rail frames (so towers are out wider) and taller towers (sitting up on cooler), and 10' oars are sweet!

On the other hand, extenders might be a good temporary solution. They'll help you figure out what length you want (if you can ignore the weight and how tired you'll get) and then get new oars in a year or so once you've had time to plan for the $

Good luck!


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

For my first cat, I got Carlisle oars that were too short and used the extenders for a couple years. They loosen up a bit with seasons of hard rowing and give your stroke an odd little hitch. They didn't break or bend or cause any problems. But I'm happier with solid wood oars of the proper length. 

Rather than buy extenders, you might order longer oars and list your present Carlisles on the BUZZ classified section. Mine sold quickly— a smooth transition.


----------



## jeroland (May 19, 2009)

I just got off my favorite stretch on the Roaring Fork from Carbondale. I've decided for sure now that I need at least 10' oars. I have looked in to it some more and can get matching blue Cataract carbon kevlar 1' oar extensions for 60 bucks shipped to my door. I think that is the way to go for now and this will actually fix my geometry as the 9' oars seem to dip too steeply into the water. I'm sure the Cataract extensions are a bit burlier than the regular Carlisles too. When the time is right... and when I can afford to get a pair of sweet silky smooth wrapped wooden oars to stroke on down the river... I'm sure I'll splurge... that's just my nature. Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Interesting, cataract extenders? That greatly the negative aspect of 2' of aluminum. Cool!


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have been running with Carlisle oar extenders loaned to me since last summer when I decided to install a flip seat bracket on my 16' Maravia. I now run 10' Cataracts with 1' Carlisle extenders for a whopping 11' of oar! They work great! Are a little bit heavier compared to when I didn't have them but you get used to them after using them for a little while and practically don't notice them. 

I also saw the Cataract oar extenders which were a few bucks more than the Carlisle but are actually heavier than the Carlisle at least that is what Cascade Outfitters told me when they weighed them on their postal machine.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

I run 9' oars on my sports car (12' cat) at low water or narrow ie. Clear Creek, Boulder Creek, low water Numbers, etc.
I run 10' oars on my sports car at high water, wider rivers or on my gear hauler (16' cat) for short trips.
I run 11' oars on my Grand Canyon rig.

With 3 different lengths, the extensions come in real handy so my spare always matches what I am rowing.

I brought 2 extensions on the last Grand trip, thinking they would be nice added to the 11's for a windy day or the row out on the lake.


----------

